# For you squirrel hunters



## Dwight (Sep 22, 2014)

Hondo, had 5 fox squirrels treed up one walnut tree.Tree was leafless, winter in IN, USA. All 5 were trying to hide but stuck out like sore thumbs.

Had my target shooter, tbg 3/4 to 1/2" x 9" active x 30" draw = 140 fps (70* F). So, was way under gunned. But, by shooting the limbs they were hiding behind and occasionally grazing one, they got mighty nervous. As I expected, one baled from about 50ft high, bounced up and headed desperately for the woods 30 yds. away. Hondo is very savvy, and had him in the first 20 yds.

He delivers him to hand, I generously give him the head and he knows he will get the entrails when we get home.

We left the other 4 in the tree much wiser.

Later,

Dwight


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds like a romp, but you'll have to explain who/what "Hondo" is. Right now, I'm picturing a high-school kid's "souped up" civic...


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

My guess would be something in the Jack Russell terrier category...


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Rat terrier maybe?


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Bichon Freise?


----------

